# Tyndale Seminary?



## stutzman67 (Sep 27, 2005)

I was attending RTS Orlando but because US immigration won't let my new wife cross the border I'm looking at seminaries in Canada. Does anybody know anything about Tyndale Seminary in Toronto? I'm interested in them because they seem to have a heavy emphasis on the Chinese Church.


----------



## Canadian _Shawn (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey,

Tydale seminary is more or less a minor evangelical school in Canada, although it is one of the only private Christian universities in Canada. If you're interested in a Canadian seminary you couldn't beat Regent, which is probably one of the best in the world, and while being warmly evangelical, has also tended towards Reformed theology. If not Regent, then I would reccomend going to Wycliffe, which is one of the associated schools of the University of Toronto, one of the largest theological faculties in North America with tons of resources in terms of classes, libraries, etc. Its ranked somewhere in the top 30 universities in the world and you can get quite a bit of Reformed education (albeit in a more liberal kind of way) from at least three of the constituent colleges, 1) Wycliffe (Anglican), 2) Knox (Presbyterian), and 3) the Institute for Christian Studies (Reformational). 

In Christ,
Shawn


----------

